# Photography - My other hobby.



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Like I said above. I love Photography.


----------



## Angelsmom (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

nice. Where did you take them?


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks, Angelsmom and emc. 

These were taken at a local private Japanese Garden. In Rockford Ill.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice! Stuff like this could make nice posters.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you know Dave ; years ago photography was very complicated..light meters and other equipment needed..special flash gear..F-stops..shutter speeds....it took special skills plus a good eye....
today in the digital age all them special skills aren't really needed any more to take good pics....but it still takes a really good eye to take great pics like that.....
unfortunately i can't even get a decent pic of a fish...lol
i sure am glad the wife can...

breathtaking photos bud....you did good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Amazing photos!

lohachata: you are not alone with not being able to get a really good pic of fish, I cannot get a good pic of my fish either.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks,  
I use a Canon 7D with various lenses. It is digital but it is a fully functional SLR. So I do get to tinker with all the settings.  F-stop, Aperture, ISO, and all the others. My wife just approved the purchase of a new lens which I ordered today.
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consu...ef_lens_lineup/ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is_usm
I have rented this lens twice now and love it. It has helped me get shots like these.


























































I guess I am also a airshow freak. I love the airshows.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I took this one today with the new lens. A Wild Red Tail Hawk.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

looks like you have a fine camera there, good shutter speed the way youve captured the aircraft with no blurring and im presuming you didnt get too close to the hawk as it stayed where it was and not looking at you so the zoom keeps its quality, ive looked at some slr's and bridge cameras and the image blurs as you zoom.
overall loverly pics, well done


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

All swearing intended- all I could think was daaayumm. Good job


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Great pics! those are amazing;-)


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks all, I would like to make it a full time job but as mentioned with easy access to PHD (Push Here Dummy) cameras there is a surplus of stock photos on the market. 
Here is a shot from outside the Drake Hotel in Chicago. A hotel for the stars.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

WOW Awesome pictures


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

years ago when i was in the navy i found a little 35mm Emi-K camera.....actually took some pretty decent pictures of some of the Gemini space recovery with it and my kodak wind up 8mm movie camera...years later i got my first good camera ; a pentax 35mm..i think it was a 1000.....after it got stolen i bought a canon AE-1 Progran....it was a great camera and i have had canon ever since...
my first digital was a canon S2-IS.....my daughter dropped it so it quit working..then i bought a canon A590....many of the canons have an aquarium mode....i still can't take a decent pic ; but am very lucky the the wife can....hopefully in the future i'll buy a DSLR...it will be a canon most likely..either that or a nikon..then maybe a couple of extra lenses...but none as expensive as yours dave.....lol
without a doubt , you are an excellent photographer with a very good eye....
awesome pics..


----------



## Dilligaf_1 (Jan 28, 2013)

great! GREAT! shots fish_doc I'm new around here and just checking things out when i came across your pics....really nice work. I just got a 7d about 6 months ago and I'm still learning the camera, its a big step up from my old rebel.....look forward to your future posts, thanks for sharing.


----------



## C. King (Dec 14, 2012)

amazing pics!! I took photography as a side course in college, (back in the day before digital!) was fascinated by the whole thing. As an artist-type, I can compose the photos, but must admit to a happy satisfaction with the "PHD" cameras! lazy, maybe...didn't know about the aquarium mode, def. looking into that.


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

you get harriers in America? gonna have to get to a us airshow soon, Uk ones are good just lack the big jets


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

cossie...he have had Harriers here for a long long time...


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Here are a couple more from the summer.  

A cougar serious about what he wants.










A shot of the moon last week.
Since I have to be at work at 6AM I dont get to see this at night much. lol


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

DOC.....you are one outstanding photographer my friend...beautiful shots..


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

yeah... tthats some zoom you have to get a shot of the moon like that


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks, Both pictures I used the 100-400mm lens on my canon 18mp. I then cropped about 1/2 the picture away to bring the moon to full frame. I am looking into getting a 2X adapter for that lens to turn it into a 800mm. The Cougar is pretty much straight out of the camera. I hate photoshop, I figure if you can do it with the camera why waste your time doing the same thing with software later. In the lower right on the cougar photo you can see where I took advantage of the bokah effect during focusing to almost make the chain fence vanish. It is the light bending around the wire that gives it that wavy look.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Those are awesome pictures!! <3


----------

